# Support for Vulkan 1.2 to FreeBSD NVIDIA driver added



## T-Daemon (Mar 31, 2021)

From









						FreeBSD Display Driver – x64 | 465.19.01 | FreeBSD x64 | NVIDIA
					

Download the English (US) FreeBSD Display Driver – x64 for  FreeBSD x64 systems. Released 2021.3.30



					www.nvidia.com
				




via






						254668 – x11/nvidia-driver, etc.: Update to latest 465.24.02 and 460.73.01
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## steps (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you very much T-Daemon for providing awesome news! So we made it in https://forums.developer.nvidia.com...-vulkan-to-the-freebsd-graphics-driver/107149.


----------

